# Bought my first Halloween item yesterday



## Eyes_in_the_dark (Jun 15, 2006)

One of my favorite pastimes during the summer is visiting my local thrift shops looking for Halloween items or prop material. Stopped by one yesterday and they have a lot of small Halloween items out for sale. I picked-up a string of Halloween light (with small plastic pumpkins, bats, and ghosts) for a buck. Not much but, it sure put me back in the Halloween sprit! 

After reading the "witch specimen bottle" thread I will be headed back this weekend to find some "witch" bottles. My Halloween sprit is back and I’m looking forward to a long spring and summer getting ready for Halloween 2007!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Go 2007!


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

*Yeah man, my Halloween spirit kicked in 2 weeks after Halloween on my Birthday when I got a lemax graveyard as a gift.  heheh*


----------

